# Carthago Mega Liner 61 BRL



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

After 7 years of wonderful trouble free use, we've just PX'd our lovely Euramobil 810 and bought a Carthago Mega Liner 61 BRL on a MAN TGL 8.210 4.6L chassis. I was wondering if any one had any practical advice or comments.
Yours
Richard


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Avoid low bridges?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Too late,you've bought it. :!:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is it like this one?

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/200617/pixindex.html

If so, nice layout, I like the lounge and single beds, bit too big for some of the places we go to but a lovely van nonetheless. I'm sure you'll have many happy years touring in her. 

Pete


----------



## Lifesabreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry I know nothing about this particular motorhome but I have looked at the link Peejay put up and that van looks gorgeous.

My only advice would be to carry on enjoying motorhoming.


.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Carthago*

Good Choice,Excellent build quality on this model and the MAN is well on top of the Job.

Enjoy.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Echo that. You can tell the van exudes quality from the photographs. Looks very comfortable indeed. 4.6litres. You just have to take no notice of the fuel gauge.

Hope you have great fun in her.

Norman


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there i purchased a new mega liner on man chassis from Germany had it for 3 years few problems leaking roof light over bed and toilet electrics lost a negative i managed to fix problems with help fron german technician on phone but other wise good motorhome lost a small fortune when i traded for concorde with iq garage but thats life touch wood not any probs with concorde also on man 12t chassis.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Beautiful vehicle, not jealous in the slightest  

Andrew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We had the Opus, similar layout but on a Merc chassis and of course that bit smaller. We loved it but too big to go to the places we now travel to.

Best of luck though Wobby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I might give this a look if my numbers/premium bonds come up!


----------

